# What to expect on Caravan Club CL's?



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

We've just joined the Caravan Club and now want to make use of their sites on a UK trip in 2 weeks.
Hoping to stay near my mum in Newhaven and then a few days in the New Forest.
We don't need power but would like chemical waste disposal/fresh water and grey water dump. Are these available on a CL? Also could we go off for the day and know that our van is safe as they seem quite small and out of the way.
Any advice/thoughts/recommendations on sites much appreciated.

Maxine and Hans


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

The answer to your questions is yes to water/waste etc. Security is something we have always felt ok but best left to your own discretion. Hope you have a good time


stew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Maxine & Hans;

Caravan Club CL's are usually of a high standard and you should have no worries. Have a look at the following link which sets out the minimum requirements to run a Cl....

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/NR/rdo...-B78C8002C2BE/0/LandownerLeafletPrintCopy.pdf

The only caveat I would add is to carry levelling chocks as the land is not always 100% level unless indicated by 'sloping' or 'part sloping' in the CL description.

We have used them for many years and have never had a problem yet but take the usual precautions about safety as you would at any other place you stay at and you should be fine.

There are many CL's listed in our own campsite database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

Have a great holiday...

pete


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We have used lots of CL's over the years and never had a problem. You get the basics. Water and waste and possibly electric on some. With the ever increasing costs of Caravan Club sites (because they keep improving the facilities which many of us don't want) CL's are becoming a very worthwhile alternative. Many owners are giving up CL's as they feel it is more trouble than it is worth so the more we use them the better chance we have of retaining the facility


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Maxine and Hans. 

My wife and I use far more CLs nowadays and obviously look for those three essentials: somewhere to empty the loo, somewhere to empty the waste and somewhere to fill up with fresh water. 

Levelling chocks have been mentioned as a must but a recent mishap has convinced me that some form of traction assistance would be worthwhile for getting off wet grass and mud. 

Despite being on a level, well-drained, grass pitch, overnight rain had created a greasy surface. My wheels had settled into the surface and prevented me from driving forward without messing up the CL owner's lawn!! Wheel spin in third gear! Not funny, very embarrassing too. And it cost me two mats from the cab area. These were used under the front wheels. The idea worked but the mats were caked in mud and grass and had to be deposited in the dustbin. Another lesson learned.

Enjoy visiting some wonderful CLs.

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

there is a CL near by, it is at south heighton, which is part of Newhaven really.suitable for a couple of nights.slopes quite a bit. There is also a campsite in Seaford, next to the shingle beach.by Bishopstone, follow sign for station go under the bridge, site on the right. Or you could use the CC site at Brighton,your van will be safe there.it is a well run site. this is a very good site and idealy sited for public transport.near to the marina, shops etc.bus service very good in brighton.
As to the New forest, we use Roundhill camp site. go onto the 
www forestholidays.co.uk for information.
please contact by PM if you want me to look at anything between Brighton and Eastbourne.no trouble am local.
enjoy your trip.
Philip.(cabby)


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

If you need uniformity, guaranteed level, dry, hard pitches, don't go. 

If you need washblocks, of course, don't go.

As said, you get water and emptying as a basic requirement.

If you want peace, individuality, and to gaze at countryside, farm, garden or orchard rather than a row of white caravans, do go.

We love them. We'd pay more than for a site if need be. We have never felt unsafe, ever.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> there is a CL near by, it is at south heighton, which is part of Newhaven really.suitable for a couple of nights.slopes quite a bit.


Funny that, we stayed there a few years ago before getting the Catamarran to Dieppe. Its a great CL with a very helpful and friendly owner, when we visited there was a robin that visited every day and perched on our mirror for food for the family. Doubt if the Robin is still there but still a great Cl nonetheless....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=196










pete


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

ruthiebabe said:


> If you need uniformity, guaranteed level, dry, hard pitches, don't go.
> 
> If you need washblocks, of course, don't go.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, Ruth - mirrors our feelings exactly. Don't forget the CCC equivalents either, particularly the 'hideaway' sites. If anything they are even more basic and, as a result, even quieter.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I expect to have what the blurb says is on offer, just that and no more.

Cls vary in character from site to site. Some are just fields with a few basic facilities such as water and drainage whereas others have decent roads, hard standing, electricity, toilet and shower.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

All the CL facilities are listed in the Club book!
We always have a main hook up, shower and toilet.
HTH.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are going on to the new Forest make sure you pre-book. The only official site open is Setthorns, and it gets quite busy at weekends. As mentioned before if using CL's be aware that it is quite easy to get stuck on waterlogged ground, or even after a heavy dew! Many CL owners do not have a suitable vehicle to tow you off.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Getting stuck on soft ground is definitely something to be prepared for at this time of year. I had trouble getting my trailer out of the one I was on a few days ago.

Make sure you have containers for carrying water. Someone arrived at the CL I had trouble at without one, and had to borrow a can to fill up his tank. The water tap was down the hill from the entrance and there was no way you could drive down to it to fill up. Well you could probably have driven down, but wouldn't have got back! You also need a container for waste water as they don't have disposal points you can drive over.

Make sure you have a variety of tap connectors for your filler pipe too. There are a lot of different taps out there, and it's a pain connecting to some of them.

I joined the CC just to use CLs, but am using club sites at the moment. If you're on your own they are only a pound or two more expensive than a CL and have hardstandings, but much more expensive if there are 2 or more people.


----------

